# Books Similar To The Passage by Justin Cronin



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I have the above book on my Kindle. I usually do not like this type of book but when I started it I could not quit reading it. I can't say enough good things about it. I liked it so much I just gave three DTB's to co-workers that love to read. They were all so excited to get them which made me happy. My husband is now reading it on his Kindle and he cannot put it down. He has it on his smartphone and does not want to go anywhere without it. This is a man who did not read until a year ago when I gave him a Kindle for Christmas and now I have created a monster. LOL. He loves to read which makes me happy because now he understands my addiction. Does anyone know of books that are like The Passage. I know The Stand is and I have it now to read but can anyone recommend any others.


----------



## diamondscorpio (Mar 1, 2011)

I have just finished reading this book, and loved it.  I am also trying to find something similar, and wondered if you had any luck finding anything?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Try *Swan Song* by Robert McCammon. I thought it was an excellent read and has a similar theme.


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

Guillermo Del Toro has an apocalyptic trilogy that starts with THE STRAIN. It's really, really good (and I think it has evil mutant vampire monsters too?).

Also, if you like zombie apocalypses, I loved DAY BY DAY ARMAGEDDON by JL Bourne. It's from the POV of a soldier at home from duty and, well, the zombie apocalypse happens.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks I will check it out. One of the guys who I gave this to as a gift told me today he is going to hate for it to end. He loves the book. I never thought I would like this kind of book but I do. I'll check out your suggestions.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Definitely a good read, according to my wife. And she knows everything.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I've heard of The Strain.  Will have to check it out.  Stephen King himself compared The Passage to The Stand, but I think they're different.  I actually enjoyed the second half better than the first of The Passage.  The opening was really slow, but once you get into it, it moves fast.


----------

